# ATTN: Regarding Specktra images (i.e. if you have linked on your webpages)



## Janice (Aug 23, 2005)

This is notice that Specktra has removed hotlinking access to the /images directory due to excessive resource usage.

If you have linked our banners please visit this thread and update the image URL's on your webpage.


----------

